# Kibble talk...



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I know raw is best, but if you could not afford to go raw (which I can't do easily with the prices of things here) and you could not find or afford good foods like Ziwi etc...would you give the following to your pup?

The new BELCANDO® Optimised formulation, new design.

I know it says it has grapeSEED, but its not grape. 
There are no grains in this food.

So would this be a food you would consider if you had a very low budget? It is not expensive to get and my girl has been eating it with no problems so far. Still I wonder if maybe I am doing more harm than good.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

considerin i was lookin at the puppy one...i saw that is has a large amount of protein...but what worries me is the beet pulp which is one of the biggest dog allergens out there...and also the rice in the ingredient....is there anythin better available there? this is just my opinion....


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you sure on the ZiwiPeak, one bag will last a Chi over a month?

Alternatively, is there no-where there where you can get bits of left-over bits of goat, sheep, fish etc. even a bit out of town on farms etc?


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Are you sure on the ZiwiPeak, one bag will last a Chi over a month?
> 
> Alternatively, is there no-where there where you can get bits of left-over bits of goat, sheep, fish etc. even a bit out of town on farms etc?


We cant get Ziwipeak here, unfortunately. I can get bits of lefover things, which I do on occasion, but they charge full price for a tiny dog...


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> considerin i was lookin at the puppy one...i saw that is has a large amount of protein...but what worries me is the beet pulp which is one of the biggest dog allergens out there...and also the rice in the ingredient....is there anythin better available there? this is just my opinion....


Thanks! Shes been eating it since June and has had no reaction. Her bathroom is fine too. There are better things which are triple in price. Once we get back on our feet financially, I will be able to do more for her.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I haven't got a clue about reading food labels but I'd say that if you can get bits of leftovers even if its only now and then I'd still give her a bit of raw when you can. I figure a bit now and then is better than nothing at all. Meat is really expensive here but I can get mince pretty cheap and just give a little bit for one of their meals. I believe chicken necks and such are pretty inexpensive from the butcher. 

I wouldn't worry about it though. Just buy the best your budget can afford. There have been plenty of healthy dogs that have gone on to live a long life before anyone knew anything about nutrition. If you can't afford anything better then I'm sure it won't do her too much harm in the short term.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I haven't got a clue about reading food labels but I'd say that if you can get bits of leftovers even if its only now and then I'd still give her a bit of raw when you can.


Yes, I do this whenever possible, I meant I cant feed only raw. She loves minced meat and she was in heaven when I gave her lamb. I am sure it tastes much better than crunchy smelly kibble (which she likes as well..why? I dont know!)


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I dunno but my guys like both too. If she's getting good nutrients from raw then it probably balances it out any way. If its only while you're not doing as good financially I'm sure it won't do any long term harm.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know where you're coming from not being able to find cheap enough raw. It's the same way here in Sweden. It's very frustrating how expensive everything is and that the grocery stores don't carry any of the "odd" cuts of meat that are good for dogs. And there aren't any local butchers. There's just one big factory that processes all the meat and distributes it among the grocery stores here.

I'm guessing you can't get Acana there? I feed Gemma Acana for breakfast and a raw meat meal for dinner. One bag of Acana lasts us about two months when fed once per day. It's not very expensive at all.


----------

